# AMS freight car weights



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone weighed each of the AMS freight cars? Weights do not appear in the Accucraft specifications on line. My grandson needs the information for a sicience project. He needs the weights of the Box, Reefer, Stock, Flat, Tank, Gondola, short plastic Caboose and the long brass Caboose. He would appreciate any help available.


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

My brother has all of the cars mentioned except the reefer and long brass caboose, we'll see if we can figure out a way to weigh them! 

I can tell you the short brass caboose is 11 lbs.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone sent me all the weights vie an email. Thanks for all that wanted to help. Here they are:
Short plastic caboose - 3# 8oz
Long Brass Caboose - 6# 4oz
Box - 3# 15oz
Reefer - 4# 1/2oz
Gondola - 2# 15oz
Stock - 3# 5oz
Flat - 2# 6oz

This is close enough for the science project, so I don't need any more weights or corrections.


----------

